# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, février...



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*


*Dates du quadrimestre 2005 à venir* ​


*17 février*
*17 mars*
*21 avril*
*20 mai*
 






Premier quadrimestre 2005 ​
17 février
17 mars
21 avril
20 mai


Lieu du RV du [17 février] :

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 








​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- 
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Irish whistle (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_


_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski


:mouais: On a pas idée d'aller faire du ski pendant qu'on bouffe non plus :rateau:


*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chagregel (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- Pitch
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (31 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Macinside
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords
- FabienR

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​

et ça ce fait ou ce repas ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## netgui (8 Février 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle   , que vous êtes tous beaux  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- 
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Nexka (8 Février 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (mais c'est bien parceque Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle   )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (9 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et ça ce fait ou ce repas ?



Il paraît ce certain(s) MacGéen(s) sont dans la restauration  :



			
				fbethe a dit:
			
		

> moi restaurateur à Paris 5eme... produits d'Auvergne... www.chantairelle.com
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de restaurateur sur mac



Sur le site, les menus vont de 15,00  à 28,00 euros et on peut meme réserver en ligne (y a une ch'tite fenêtre qui clignote)

On pourait faire d'une bière de goût. 
Oupssss ! Je voulais dire d'une pierre deux coups.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît ce certain(s) MacGéen(s) sont dans la restauration  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal. C'est qui ce Macgéen?

Tu crois qu'il nous ferait un prix?


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal. C'est qui ce Macgéen?
> 
> Tu crois qu'il nous ferait un prix?


Ce MacGéen et son restaurant, nous l'avons rencontré hier 
Organiser notre bouffe chez lui en février n'est pas possible.

Par contre, il nous recevra en mars ou avril. Il nous a concocté un menu que nous vous communiquerons le moment venu.

A propos de la bouffe de mars, j'ai une requête : étant donné que le 18 mars au soir un certain nombre d'entre nous prennent la route pour la Suisse, voulez vous :
- maintenir cette soirée du 17 mars
- exceptionnellement la déplacer dans le mois, avant ou après !
- la reporter à avril


*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 








*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle   , que vous êtes tous beaux  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- Mille Sabords
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mille Sabords (9 Février 2005)

*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 







 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle  , que vous êtes tous beaux  )
- Mille Sabords

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (9 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - maintenir cette soirée du 17 mars
> - exceptionnellement la déplacer dans le mois, avant ou après !
> - la reporter à avril


- la reporter dans la mois à un vendredi soir par exemple 
_(Moi  je dis ça mais en même temps je dis rien)._

_PS: pour la liste t'as pas repris la dernière  Si on peut même plus faire confiance au GO... _


----------



## golf (9 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> - la reporter dans la mois à un vendredi soir par exemple
> _(Moi  je dis ça mais en même temps je dis rien)._


Ben dis rien 

Plus sérieusement, lors du prochain dîner, on va réfléchir à organiser quelque chose entre le vendredi soir et le dimanche après midi pour les mois à venir 
Mais ces jeudi là perdurent   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> PS: pour la liste t'as pas repris la dernière  Si on peut même plus faire confiance au GO...


Corrigé, marchi  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 








 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle  , que vous êtes tous beaux  )
- Mille Sabords
- Teo (tu laisseras la serveuse prendre la commande cette fois !  , Golf !)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- FabienR
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (11 Février 2005)

Et on fait quoi quand on vient au rendez-vous : on mange tous ensemble et on parle de Mac ou on a le droit de parler d'autre chose? ( ba oui j'm renseigne, j'suis nouvelle moi )


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait quoi quand on vient au rendez-vous : on mange tous ensemble et on parle de Mac ou on a le droit de parler d'autre chose? ( ba oui j'm renseigne, j'suis nouvelle moi )


On ne parle *SURTOUT PAS* de mac 
_(Mais un peu des fois quand même )_


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait quoi quand on vient au rendez-vous : on mange tous ensemble et on parle de Mac ou on a le droit de parler d'autre chose? ( ba oui j'm renseigne, j'suis nouvelle moi )



on parle de tout et n'importe quoi  et tu est la bienvenu


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 







 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle  , que vous êtes tous beaux  )
- Mille Sabords
- Teo (tu laisseras la serveuse prendre la commande cette fois !  , Golf !)
- Lumai (je garde une place à côté de Teo)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Pitch
- FabienR
- Kathy H

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (12 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait quoi quand on vient au rendez-vous : on mange tous ensemble et on parle de Mac ou on a le droit de parler d'autre chose? ( ba oui j'm renseigne, j'suis nouvelle moi )



D'abord essayer de repérer les personnes par rapport aux avatars et aux pseudos, en suite s'en souvenir et passer aux vrais prénoms, qu'on préfère utiliser !
Je m'y perd encore...


----------



## kathy h (13 Février 2005)

pour février le 17 je ne pense pas pouvoir venir mais le 17 mars je viendrai......mais je n'aurai pas les yeux bandés, c'est plus facile pour marcher et surtout pour touver le resto.....


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A propos de la bouffe de mars, j'ai une requête : étant donné que le 18 mars au soir un certain nombre d'entre nous prennent la route pour la Suisse, voulez vous :
> - maintenir cette soirée du 17 mars
> - exceptionnellement la déplacer dans le mois, avant ou après !
> - la reporter à avril


> la déplacer dans le mois, avant ou après !, à voir si on se voit pas même un week-end pour arranger ceux ou celles qui peuvent pas la semaine. A circonstances exceptionnelles, soirée exceptionnelle, non ? 
Pour trouver l'endroit, c'est pas difficile... (quand tu viens d'Opéra sur la place, c'est à gauche et pas à droite comme ratp.fr me l'a annoncé). une fois à l'intérieur tu demandes, la dernière fois on avait une salle à l'étage, et après: coucou, c'est moi bonjour et bienvenue, on t'amène un verre


----------



## golf (13 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...la dernière fois on avait une salle à l'étage, et après: coucou, c'est moi bonjour et bienvenue, on t'amène un verre


C'est toujours la salle du 1er étage


----------



## chagregel (13 Février 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> pour février le 17 je ne pense pas pouvoir venir mais le 17 mars je viendrai......mais je n'aurai pas les yeux bandés, c'est plus facile pour marcher et surtout pour touver le resto.....



Pour avoir l'honneur de me voir, il va falloir venir  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Février 2005)

*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 







 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle  , que vous êtes tous beaux  )
- Mille Sabords
- Teo (tu laisseras la serveuse prendre la commande cette fois !  , Golf !)
- Lumai (je garde une place à côté de Teo)
- Pitchfork (sauf mauvaise humeur d'ici jeudi   )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- FabienR
- Kathy H

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## piro (15 Février 2005)

*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 







 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle  , que vous êtes tous beaux  )
- Mille Sabords
- Teo (tu laisseras la serveuse prendre la commande cette fois !  , Golf !)
- Lumai (je garde une place à côté de Teo)
- Pitchfork (sauf mauvaise humeur d'ici jeudi   )
- Piro ( si je me perds pas )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- FabienR
- Kathy H

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
-

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Va-t-on réussir à rentrer si tout le monde vient ? (Eh, n'en profitez pas pour vous défiler ! j'insiste...  )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Va-t-on réussir à rentrer si tout le monde vient ? (Eh, n'en profitez pas pour vous défiler ! j'insiste...  )



Je cède ma place à ceux qui ne sont jamais venus


----------



## Mille Sabords (15 Février 2005)

mais viens, on va se serrer


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je cède ma place à ceux qui ne sont jamais venus


Déjà de mauvaise humeur ?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je cède ma place à ceux qui ne sont jamais venus



Arrête... te fais pas prier, si on a pas _le meilleur d'entre nous_, il ne restera que le pire ! 

Et il reste la 2e salle du haut à squatter... avec 2 isight et 2 PB, on fait _videoconférence_ ! 

[Edit: Pitchfork, de mauvaise humeur ? Cet homme est une crème  ]


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

]*17 février *

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 







 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- Christelle75015
- golf
- Fanrem (sauf empechement de derniere minute)
- chagregel (pareil  )
- Cillian
- Macinside
- Lemmy
- netgui (Fanrem me dit que c'est de la balle  , que vous êtes tous beaux  )
- Mille Sabords
- Teo (tu laisseras la serveuse prendre la commande cette fois !  , Golf !)
- Lumai (je garde une place à côté de Teo)
- Pitchfork (sauf mauvaise humeur d'ici jeudi   )
- Piro ( si je me perds pas )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- FabienR
- Kathy H

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- yvos (pas idée de faire cela pendant que je pars au ski)
- Nexka  
- Grug (sauf configuration temporelle particulierement improbable)

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2005)

comme d'hab a 19H30 ?


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab a 19H30 ?




On les appelle que nos verres soient déjà sur la table ou on regarde s'ils ont compris comment on fonctionne ? 
Oui, 19h30 pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

- golf : soit vigilant et bon pere, ne le laisse pas trop picoler 

- Macinside : oublie pas d'enlever tes lunettes si tu veux avoir une fleur 

- Lemmy : es que c'est bien raisonnable, venerable sage? 

- Teo : fait attention, une demoiselle a des vues sur toi 

- Lumai : ne me traumatise pas trop mon beau teo 

- Pitchfork : le sourire est une obligation 

- Piro : tu as retrouvé la bussole? 


en tous cas......


* une superbe et agreable soirée a tous !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (16 Février 2005)

19h30, ça roule !
c'est ma première soirée de ce genre, vous venez avec votre matos en général ? portables, etc..


----------



## Mille Sabords (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *une superbe et agreable soirée a tous !!!* :love: :love: :love:


Oooaff, sans toi ça sera pas pareil


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> 19h30, ça roule !
> c'est ma première soirée de ce genre, vous venez avec votre matos en général ? portables, etc..



Pour celles auxquelles j'ai participé, ceux qui sortaient du taf avaient leur matos pour certains, mais c'est pas une obligation. Finir avec le PB dans l'assiette à chatter avec celui en fin detable, n'estpas vraiment le but recherché. Et puis il y a le pb de place... avec tout ces verres et ces bouteilles, les miettes, les cendriers... le mien restera tranquille à dérouler des protéines tout seul dans le noir... ça lui fera du bien...
J'aurai bien un truc à montrer aux pros des entrailles du Ti, mais je veux pas les faire ch** un soir de détente


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour celles auxquelles j'ai participé, ceux qui sortaient du taf avaient leur matos pour certains, mais c'est pas une obligation. Finir avec le PB dans l'assiette à chatter avec celui en fin detable, n'estpas vraiment le but recherché. Et puis il y a le pb de place... avec tout ces verres et ces bouteilles, les miettes, les cendriers... le mien restera tranquille à dérouler des protéines tout seul dans le noir... ça lui fera du bien...
> J'aurai bien un truc à montrer aux pros des entrailles du Ti, mais je veux pas les faire ch** un soir de détente



elles ont quoi les entrailles de ton Ti?


----------



## piro (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Piro : tu as retrouvé la bussole?



c est bon j ai repéré il y a une grosse voiture noire devant l entrée 
 

j ai bon ???


----------



## Bassman (16 Février 2005)

Yo les ploucs, bon je verrais demain si je viens ou pas, ca dependra surtout d'ou j'en suis pour les preparatif de ce Week End qui s'annonce très dur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2005)

Si mon client me paye demain, je viens...


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si mon client me paye demain, je viens...




[Mode Marmotte ON]Et les marmottes... elles emballent aussi ? Non ? Vraiment ! Ah ben alors j'aurai pas cru...[Mode Marmotte OFF]   

nan c'est pas drôle ceussent qui paient pas...


----------



## golf (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - golf : soit vigilant et bon pere, ne le laisse pas trop picoler


Humm, lequel  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Macinside : oublie pas d'enlever tes lunettes si tu veux avoir une fleur


Faut bien qu'il voit où`il met les mains 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Lemmy : es que c'est bien raisonnable, venerable sage?


T'es sûre que c'est "sage" que tu voulais écrire   :rateau:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Teo : fait attention, une demoiselle a des vues sur toi


Çà, c'est le négatif de la réalité :mouais:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Lumai : ne me traumatise pas trop mon beau teo


Je ne sais pas ce qui me fait le plus rigoler "traumatise" ou "beau"    



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Pitchfork : le sourire est une obligation


Mais il rit...
...c'est juste intérieur  :sleep:​


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Piro : tu as retrouvé la bussole?


Gaffe à ce que ton GPS ne bogue pas


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - Lemmy : es que c'est bien raisonnable, venerable sage?
> 
> en tous cas......
> 
> * une superbe et agreable soirée a tous !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:



justement: je suis là pour qu'ils le soient    :mouais:

prem's


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prem's



Deuz!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

aller 4 photos par ici


----------



## iTof (18 Février 2005)

et alors ?  et alors ? 

[edit : merci Mackie  ]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

vous ne voyez pas une toute petite difference?   


http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/180205/03.jpg





il y a un INTRUS parmis toutes ces bieres !!!!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous ne voyez pas une toute petite difference?
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/180205/03.jpg
> 
> ...



non 2, tu a un coca light et un coca normal au fond


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non 2, tu a un coca light et un coca normal au fond






opsssss , j'avais pas vu celle du fond !!!


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller 4 photos par ici



Wouah... la Chag' en complet-cravatte...   Admirez ce tombé de veston...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

Impressionnant...






Désolé de ne pas avoir pu venir...
Mais je suis là à la prochaine


----------



## teo (18 Février 2005)

Pas mal comme soirée    ! Riche en surprise (tout en musique ), en magistrale démonstration de nettoyage de palourde en 2mn et en fou-rire divers et variés (d'ailleurs L & L, petit mp pour m'expliquer, je sais toujours pas ce qui a provoqué votre hilarité et ça me titille...)
Faudra qu'on cause de la prochaine, avec ou sans les touristes suisses si on garde la même date. C'est vrai que ça pourrait être l'occasion de tester de nouveaux horizons, je pense qu'on a du faire le tour du Bennet et qu'on peut passer à autre chose !


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Wouah... la Chag' en complet-cravatte...   Admirez ce tombé de veston...


----------



## netgui (18 Février 2005)

Il est beau gosse le bougre !

Même si il y avait de la competition ce soir!


----------



## piro (18 Février 2005)

tres bonne soiree hier 
les photos sont dispos ici 
Pomme bouffe


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tres bonne soiree hier
> les photos sont dispos ici
> Pomme bouffe



T'ain c'est encore plus lent que MacG


----------



## piro (18 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'ain c'est encore plus lent que MacG


t es dur pour une fois que je les heberge pas sur ma machine directement


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'ain c'est encore plus lent que MacG



Ça vaut la peine d'avoir des connections à 20 Mb par seconde.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> t es dur pour une fois que je les heberge pas sur ma machine directement



ça ne passe pas


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça ne passe pas



Si si, lance la page, va boire un café (en pensant très fort à moi    ) et quand tu reviendras, c'est bon


----------



## netgui (18 Février 2005)

Y'a pas une vidéo de notre harmoniciste préférée aussi qqpart?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau gosse le bougre !
> 
> Même si il y avait de la competition ce soir!



Pouvait pas y avoir de gagnant à cette compétition, j'étais pas là...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si si, lance la page, va boire un café (en pensant très fort à moi    ) et quand tu reviendras, c'est bon



pour le café: j'y vais 

"Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://www.ifrance.com/sirpyle/aes_fevrier/sites.html? car il n?a pas pu se connecter au serveur ?www.ifrance.com?."

mais pour le reste, c'est sans remède pour l'instant


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour le café: j'y vais
> 
> "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://www.ifrance.com/sirpyle/aes_fevrier/sites.html? car il n?a pas pu se connecter au serveur ?www.ifrance.com?."
> 
> mais pour le reste, c'est sans remède pour l'instant



Essaye avec un Pc


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour le café: j'y vais
> 
> "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://www.ifrance.com/sirpyle/aes_fevrier/sites.html? car il n?a pas pu se connecter au serveur ?www.ifrance.com?."
> 
> mais pour le reste, c'est sans remède pour l'instant






lemmy, tu veux la confirmation que tu continue a bouffer tes ongles ?   

OUIIII     

encore choppé sur le fait !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page ?http://www.ifrance.com/sirpyle/aes_fevrier/sites.html? car il n?a pas pu se connecter au serveur ?www.ifrance.com?."


T'es en 56k ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau gosse le bougre !





tout a fait     


et il le sait :   les regards des demoiselles  qu'il croise tous les jours doivent lui confirmer a chaque instant  son charme       :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait
> 
> 
> et il le sait :   les regards des demoiselles  qu'il croise tous les jours doivent lui confirmer a chaque instant  son charme       :love:



En dépit que c'était la première fois hier soir, je confirme

Le look désinvolte à la Brian Ferry me laisse quelque peu rêveuse :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

Je confirme que ce lien ne marche pas 



En fait si ça marche, mais fallait rebidouiller le lien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme que ce lien ne marche pas



non fabien , sa marche....sinon comment j'aurais pu voir cristelle en "sifflotant"
et lemmy bouffer ses ongles ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non fabien , sa marche....sinon comment j'aurais pu voir cristelle en "sifflotant"
> et lemmy bouffer ses ongles ?



Je confirme que ça marche pas aussi... ou plus.


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non fabien , sa marche....sinon comment j'aurais pu voir cristelle en "sifflotant"
> et lemmy bouffer ses ongles ?



Tout à fait, ça marche très bien avec "Explorer"...faut juste être patient(e)  
Par contre sous Safari et FireFox, nada !!! Du moins, ici


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2005)

Ca marche assez bien sur IE avec... Windows XP :hein: 
Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas les noms des têtes, mais on dirait que la soirée fut des plus sympas


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

alain, ou qu'elle est la video ?


----------



## FANREM (18 Février 2005)

On veut la video avec le son. Encore plus grandiose  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tres bonne soiree hier
> les photos sont dispos ici



excellente, en effet   



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si si, lance la page, va boire un café (en pensant très fort à moi    ) et quand tu reviendras, c'est bon



j'ai bien pensé à toi   
... mais c'est IE que j'ai du utiliser  :rateau:  :mouais: 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> lemmy, tu veux la confirmation que tu continue a bouffer tes ongles ?
> OUIIII
> encore choppé sur le fait !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



tu ne comprends rien à rien 

je RÉ-FLÉ-CHIS    

et mes ongles vont bien, merci   



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> T'es en 56k ?



nan: en 2 mégas  



			
				inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, ça marche très bien avec "Explorer"...faut juste être patient(e)
> Par contre sous Safari et FireFox, nada !!! Du moins, ici



ici également: nada   

vive IE  :mouais: 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche assez bien sur IE avec... Windows XP :hein:
> Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas les noms des têtes, mais on dirait que la soirée fut des plus sympas



pour moi, c'est facile: je "me ronge les ongles"    



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> alain, ou qu'elle est la video ?



c'est vrai ça 

doit faire sa sieste...


----------



## chagregel (18 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> On veut la video avec le son. Encore plus grandiose  :love:



Y'a eu une vidéo :affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> En dépit que c'était la première fois hier soir, je confirme
> 
> Le look désinvolte à la Brian Ferry me laisse quelque peu rêveuse :love:  :love:  :love:



Aucun lien


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Aucun lien






oui t'as raison : rien a voir avec ton charme !!!       :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui t'as raison : rien a voir avec ton charme !!!       :love:



Méheuuuuuuu!!!!! La photo n'est pas bien choisie, m'enfin z'dis plus rien na!!


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Méheuuuuuuu!!!!! La photo n'est pas bien choisie, m'enfin z'dis plus rien na!!



ne boude pas ! on t'aime !  :love:


----------



## netgui (18 Février 2005)

On l'aime..on l'aime ! mais attendez un peu de voir la vidéo et là ce sera au dessus de tout, de la dévotion même.

La prochaine fois ceux qui font de l'orgue merci de ne pas amener votre instrument ou la dame/serveuse du restaurant elle sera pas contente cette barbare !!!  (Orgue de barbarie... la sortie c où????)


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> On l'aime..on l'aime ! mais attendez un peu de voir la vidéo et là ce sera au dessus de tout, de la dévotion même.
> 
> La prochaine fois ceux qui font de l'orgue merci de ne pas amener votre instrument ou la dame/serveuse du restaurant elle sera pas contente cette barbare !!!  (Orgue de barbarie... la sortie c où????)




Note De La Redaction: me suis fait pipi dessus


----------



## golf (18 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Yo les ploucs, bon je verrais demain si je viens ou pas





			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Si mon client me paye demain, je viens...


Yo...
Tous les deux, zavez intérêt à vous pointer la prochaine fois en poussant la porte avec les pieds 



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Wouah... la Chag' en complet-cravatte...   Admirez ce tombé de veston...


Vi, vi, y a même eu un moment de panique :affraid:
Mais on a été vite rassuré, il s'est arrêté là  :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Yo...
> Tous les deux, zavez intérêt à vous pointer la prochaine fois en poussant la porte avec les pieds
> 
> 
> ...



Salut à toi Oh Ours pourléché!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Yo...
> Tous les deux, zavez intérêt à vous pointer la prochaine fois en poussant la porte avec les pieds
> 
> 
> ...



Oui chef, bien chef


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

bon alors golf, elle est ou cette video ?


----------



## golf (18 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alain, ou qu'elle est la video ?


Ouhhh là, là...
Je me hâte lentement 



			
				FANREM a dit:
			
		

> On veut la video avec le son. Encore plus grandiose  :love:


Avec mon APN, pas de bande son  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Avec un APN, pas de bande son  :rateau:



Je viendrai avec mon Ixus 40...


----------



## golf (18 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à toi Oh Ours pourléché!!!


Salut Miss, ravi d'avoir fait ta connaissance 



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Note De La Redaction: me suis fait pipi dessus


Est ce bien raisonnable :rateau: 

Suis désolé pour le son de ta performance musicale  :rose:


----------



## FANREM (18 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Avec un APN, pas de bande son  :rateau:



C'est parce que tu possedes un appareil pas top of the art
Les nouveaux capturent la video avec le son. Dommage, sans le son, ca le fera beaucoup moins


----------



## Spyro (18 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Avec un APN, pas de bande son  :rateau:


Il doit être très très vieux alors   
(l'APN pas le golf... :rateau: )


----------



## golf (18 Février 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que tu possedes un appareil pas top of the art


Vu sous cet angle je préfère mon camescope 
Il prend aussi d'excellentes photos :rateau: 


nb : çà fait un bail que je fais plus les concours du dernier modèle 



			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il doit être très très vieux alors
> (l'APN pas le golf... :rateau: )


Toi, je vais te faire tester la commestibilité d'une de mes casquettes 

Un souvenir de la soirée


----------



## Irish whistle (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un souvenir de la soirée



On a attendu mais c'est bien bon cette ch'tite video montée. Merci à toi Modo ours....

Euh 4 heures du mat c'est pas un peu tôt/tard pour poster

Le son absent, oui c'est dommage, y'avait qu'ça de bien m'concernant..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un souvenir de la soirée



sympa, ce p'tit film 

beau boulot


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un souvenir de la soirée





> Le site demandé est suspendu
> Le quota journalier de téléchargement a été dépassé
> La consultation du site sera à nouveau possible dès demain
> Vous ne possédez pas encore de pages perso ?
> Découvrez les services de "Voila"



    
vivement demain...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vivement demain...



Visible seulement de 5 à 7 heures demain matin.


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> vivement demain...


Extrait de mail reçu de Voilà :


			
				Voilà a dit:
			
		

> Bonnjour,
> 
> Votre site n'est pas conforme aux conditions générales d'utilisation des Pages Perso de Voilà : nous l'avons donc suspendu temporairement ; il n'est plus visible sur internet.
> 
> ...


Je suis loin de l'avoir dépassé, je ne l'ai même pas atteint 
Par contre la suite mail est pas mal : moyennant finance, ils veulent bien le remettre en ligne  :mouais:  :rateau: 
 

Je vais trouver une solution et remettre en ligne rapidement


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Extrait de mail reçu de Voilà :
> 
> Je suis loin de l'avoir dépassé, je ne l'ai même pas atteint
> Par contre la suite mail est pas mal : moyennant finance, ils veulent bien le remettre en ligne  :mouais:  :rateau:
> ...



Demande à Pitchoune et au Squal ce qu'ils pensent de Voilà...     Depuis, je leur ai offert un compte .Mac.


----------



## Spyro (19 Février 2005)

Ah c'est dommage je l'ai pas sauvegardée, je te l'aurais "mirorée" chez free (gratos)


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2005)

en retard à cause d'un petit problème technique je tenais à remercier toutes & tous pour cette charmante soirée
cela a été un vrai plaisir de rencontrer et de mettre un visage sur vos pseudos
un merci particulier à Piro, Mackie et Golf pour leurs photos (J'ai pas pu accéder à ton film encore Golf)
je serai ravi de participer à une prochaine rencontre si je suis dispo et si vous m'acceptez encore  
A+


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005, le retour


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005, le retour




j'ai vu la video ce matin au reveil ......un bon coup de soleil en cette journée grisatre    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2005)

bravo Golf, c'est du beau boulot


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu la video ce matin au reveil ......un bon coup de soleil en cette journée grisatre    :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



c'est vrai qu'on est beaux


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'on est beaux





mais où j'ai specifié que le rayon de soleil provenait des garçon ?   

moi je n'ai regardé que les filles !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais où j'ai specifié que le rayon de soleil provenait des garçon ?
> 
> moi je n'ai regardé que les filles !!!



facile, il n'y en avait que 2


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'on est beaux


Mouais, mais c'est comme l'égalité, il y en a qui le sont plus que d'autres


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2005)

je sens Robertav 'troublée'


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> je sens Robertav 'troublée'




bon bon oki, j'ai AUSSI regardé les garçons  :rose:  :rose: 

toi par contre je sais pas qui tu es !!


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi par contre je sais pas qui tu es !!


Il EST   
C'est déjà ça  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il EST
> C'est déjà ça  :rateau:




dis donc toi, tu veux que je prend la "batte " de fiston ?  :mouais:


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis donc toi, tu veux que je prend la "batte " de fiston ?


Contente toi du Bescherelle


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2005)

je suis celui qui a pris le deuxième Coca


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> je suis celui qui a pris le deuxième Coca






je vois .....tu as eté designé comme conducteur principal    :love:


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2005)

c'est un peu ça,
une AES on ne sait jamais comment ça peut tourner


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as eté designé comme conducteur principal    :love:


Non, aux ÆS, c'est celui qui porte le mackie  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, aux ÆS, c'est celui qui porte le mackie  :rateau:






comment cela ?       


il m'a dit qur pour amour de fifille il ne toucherait plus de biere !!!


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

je suis prêt a faire d'énorme sacrifice pour une fille


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis prêt a faire d'énorme sacrifice pour une fille



Enorme, énorme, t'es un peu prétentieux.


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enorme, énorme, t'es un peu prétentieux.



note : doublé le lest des chaussures de webo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> comment cela ?
> 
> 
> il m'a dit qur pour amour de fifille il ne toucherait plus de biere !!!



c'était un extrait de "promesses à une future belle-mère" vol 2


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Enorme, énorme, t'es un peu prétentieux.






tsss tsss ......l'avenir (et la fleur) nous dira ..... 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'était un extrait de "promesses à une future belle-mère" vol 2







c'est quoi deja le tome vol 1 ?


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi deja le tome vol 1 ?



couvrir de cadeau fifille ET ça maman


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi deja le tome vol 1 ?



"je m'engage à m'occuper de votre fille encore mieux que de mon mac"...


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ...ET ça maman


C'est une coquille ou volontaire  :mouais: 
Parce que si c'est volontaire, cela confine au sublîme  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> couvrir de cadeau fifille ET ça maman




la maman sera tres gaté a savoir fifille heureuse 






			
				lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "je m'engage à m'occuper de votre fille encore mieux que de mon mac"...



ça, je l'espere bien  :love:


----------



## golf (19 Février 2005)

Pour les absents 

ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la maman sera tres gaté a savoir fifille heureuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est toujours bien d'être en bon termes avec ça belle maman


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours bien d'être en bon termes avec ça belle maman






surtout quand belle maman se devoue pour garder les petits enfants !!!


----------



## Mille Sabords (19 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est une coquille ou volontaire  :mouais:
> Parce que si c'est volontaire, cela confine au sublîme  :rateau:


je crois que finalement les 'Bescherelle' on va en acheter un lot ça nous reviendra moins cher


----------



## golf (20 Février 2005)

Pour les absents :

ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...

Mais aussi un remix : 

ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


----------



## Cillian (20 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour les absents :
> 
> ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...



Bonjour 

Il ne nous reste plus qu' à reserver nos places pour le concert du mois prochain.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais aussi un remix :
> 
> ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...



pas mal du tout   

on s'y croirait


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2005)

Saluons ici la grande maîtrise de Monsieur Golf qui a capté le nioub' dans son environnement en restant discret. Chapeau bas, l'artiste !

Ce documentaire fort intéressant nous montre les us et coutumes de la nioubitude. Nous y apprenons -entre autres, que à l'instar du posteur confirmé le posterus nioubitus mange, boit (un peu) et est capable de rire. Sa capacité à jouer de l'harmonica (communément appelé "l'accordéon du pauvre") pour attirer l'attention y est ici clairement mise en avant et deux ou trois anciens veillent d'un regard bienveillant sur tout ce petit monde, conscients de leurs responsabilités. Tout y est : même la palourde, met de choix pour cet animal des rivages virtuels qui aime à se vautrer dans l'écume des grandes rigolades*. Mais ne vous y trompez pas ! Sous des apparences paisibles le nioub est perfide... Il dragouille, draguouille et de ce fait possède une capacité à la multiplication qu'il faut maîtriser sous peine de le voir poster à tort et à travers !

* On peut aussi dire : grandes pouffades, ou plus simplement grandes marées.


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le nioub est perfide... Il dragouille, draguouille et de ce fait possède une capacité à la multiplication qu'il faut maîtriser sous peine de le voir poster à tort et à travers !


à la différence du posteur confirmé qui lui préfère la chaleur paisible de la drague sur les forums, enfin je me comprends   

et ne comptez pas sur moi pour dénoncer Mackie !


----------



## Spyro (20 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> et ne comptez pas sur moi pour dénoncer Mackie !


Ni sur moi !!! 

_D'autant que c'est bien mieux sur le minichat _


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'aucuns diraient que le dragouillage bien tempéré est préparatoire à la maestria nécessaire pour exécuter les plus belles symphonies



Cela ne veut rien dire : j'ai vu golf -que je n'ai jamais draguouillé, il est toujours d'accord et nous avons eus des rapports quasi immédiats (c'était même affreusement gênant pour un garçon bien élevé comme moi) exécuter "El condor, ne le dérangez pas" avec une flute de paon (l'animal) bricolée de chaussures des participants du repas et de pizzas roulées. Ce fut un grand moment et nous sommes sortis sous les vivas de la foule. Foguenne, qui n'est pourtant pas le dernier pour lécher tout ce qui passe à sa portée mis un terme à la carrière musicale de la vieille qui, emportée par son élan, voulait nous interpréter un remix de "casse-noisettes et la flûte enchantée" avec Web'O comme unique instrument.

Il pleura longuement sur un banc devant cette frustration : imaginez ! Un vrai Suisse, en chair et en os ! Instrument à vent,  à voile et à vapeur ! Ne lui rappelez pas ce mauvais souvenir sous peine de ban immédiat.


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2005)

Mackie est un tendre, que voulez-vous.... C'est pas comme vous, affreux pervers. Et il a promis d'appeller un jour Roberta : "jolie maman".


----------



## Mille Sabords (20 Février 2005)

le passage du stade de newbie à celui de vétéran signifierait il l'abondon des plaisirs physiques pour les amours platoniques ?  :casse: 

mon Dieu, j'ai déjà 300 posts !!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> le apssage du stade de newbie à celui de vétéran signifierait il l'abondon des plaisirs physiques pour les amours platoniques ?  :casse:



uniquement si tu reste en bleu


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour les absents :
> 
> ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> mon Dieu, j'ai déjà 300 posts !!! :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:





309 meme fais gaffe !!!  

a 500 tu passe du coca a la biere !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2005)

Sympa ton petit montage Golf


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour les absents :
> 
> ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
> 
> ...


 marche pô chez moi


----------



## Spyro (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> marche pô chez moi


Ce sont des liens internet, il faut cliquer dessus pour atteindre une page...  

_Ou utiliser un miroir..._


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des liens internet, il faut cliquer dessus pour atteindre une page...
> 
> _Ou utiliser un miroir..._


 :rateau:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

n'empeche que pour une raison inconnue (enfin quicktime ne trouve pas les fichiers qu'il faut pour lire du quicktime) les videos ne marchent pas chez moi quand elles sont dans un "iMovieTheater"


----------



## golf (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche que pour une raison inconnue (enfin quicktime ne trouve pas les fichiers qu'il faut pour lire du quicktime) les videos ne marchent pas chez moi quand elles sont dans un "iMovieTheater"


J'ai aussi ce message, mais cela marche quand même sauf que c'est long  :hein: 
C'est du .mac  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (22 Février 2005)

ça marche pas chez moi ...j'ai cliqué partout mais rien?pourquoi je n'arrive pas à voir la vidéo?


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

Juste au dessus -Silence!- Vous pouvez observer un nid de nioubs. Le nioub est dépendant jusqu'à environ 1500 posts. Avant ce cap, il est d'une fragilité extrème. Il lui faut tout apprendre : lire un fichier Quick Time, cliquer sur un lien, utiliser "Mail".

Je vais vous demander de garder le silence le plus absolu et d'observer : le Nioub est trouillard. Souvent il se cache derrière des propos anodins, souhaitant par là même planquer ses carences techniques.

Regardez les : Petits ! Petits ! Petits ! Oh ! Une femelle ! Très rare ! Vous avez de la chance !


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

Bon, il va falloir isoler ce dangereux prédateur 
Minou, minou par ici...
Infirmière, le Tranxène du quadrupède SVP 


Mais b. d. m., qui l'a laissé s'échapper du bar  :mouais:  :rateau:​


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

Contre les problèmes de .mac (ou de vampires):





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> *Ou utiliser un miroir...*


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...

ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas chez moi ...j'ai cliqué partout mais rien?pourquoi je n'arrive pas à voir la vidéo?


Que se passe-t-il exactement ?
Qu'y a t il à l'écran ?
C'est long à charger !...


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il va falloir isoler ce dangereux prédateur
> Minou, minou par ici...
> Infirmière, le Tranxène du quadrupède SVP
> 
> ...



Je suis là à la demande expresse de Bengilli qui n'a pu se liberer pour faire visiter les forums a une délégation étrangère ! La prochaine fois, je snoberais "Rendez-vous" et tu vas encore faire la gueule ! Le nioub AESiste les a beaucoup interessés !   

P'tain, rendez service...



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il exactement ?
> Qu'y a t il à l'écran ?
> C'est long à charger !...



Ca, faut avouer... Heureusement qu'il y a l'harmonica pour réveiller ! 

Tu es là, mon Golfounet !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es là, mon Golfounet !



Malin ça. Il boude maintenant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin ça. Il boude maintenant.



Il ne boude pas, il râtisse entre les fraîsiers  En dehors de ça j'ai bien aimé la syncho de la bande son avec l'harmonica 

Woua, quelle perspicacité   <--- miniature attachée


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2005)

J'ai faim moi...


A remettre sur le forum Rendez-vous... dans le fil où ce message a été initialement posté. Merci.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin ça. Il boude maintenant.



Mais non ! Elle est partie faire des petits morceaux de pain pour mettre dans sa soupe !


----------



## Bilbo (22 Février 2005)

À+


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

Coucou 
J'étais dans un champs de fraises expérimental  :rateau: 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! Elle est partie faire des petits morceaux de pain pour mettre dans sa soupe !


 Non, non, les croûtons, je te laisse çà, c'est de ta partie 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là à la demande expresse de Bengilli qui n'a pu se liberer pour faire visiter les forums a une délégation étrangère ! La prochaine fois, je snoberais "Rendez-vous" et tu vas encore faire la gueule ! Le nioub AESiste les a beaucoup interessés !
> 
> P'tain, rendez service...


C'est quoi, çà, un "Bengilli"  :mouais: 

Je voudrais pas dire mais dans le fil de la bouffe parisienne, le noubie, c'est toi 
D'ailleurs nous t'attendons tous pour une des prochaines, il y aura une spéciale bizut


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Février 2005)

J'ai rien pigé mais si tu le dis :mouais:


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

Bon, on ferme et on se tourne vers les nouveaux événements à venir


----------

